# whats your favourite morph, of Ball Python



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i am trying to decide which one i want. 
my favourites are the, piebald, clown, bumble bee, pinstripe, spider and tiger. 
whats yours?
here's a site with a whole bunch. http://www.ballpython.ca/collection.html


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Lemon pastel from NERD. http://www.newenglandreptile.com/ball_lemonpastel.html

NERD, first, last and always. Kevin's always been on the ultimate cutting edge of the BP morphs, most of the snakes that are being bred to make the current morphs have NERD stock from past breedings. I know Kev and every time I go to see him I see more things in his back room that are unknown in other shops.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i would have to say pastel or super pastel or spider

for some reason i dont really care for cinnimmons or pies


----------



## KingRex (Sep 4, 2006)

Pastel Clown...
All you guys who love genetic snake mutations need to check out John Berry's "Designer Morphs"~ Rex


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> Lemon pastel from NERD. http://www.newenglandreptile.com/ball_lemonpastel.html
> 
> NERD, first, last and always. Kevin's always been on the ultimate cutting edge of the BP morphs, most of the snakes that are being bred to make the current morphs have NERD stock from past breedings. I know Kev and every time I go to see him I see more things in his back room that are unknown in other shops.


I agree.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Spiders are incredibly interesting.

But I honestly like a well tempered, normal ball python that eats. Is that too much to ask for? (Many would probably say yes, haha.)


----------

